# Scenic Rivers Amateur Invitational Archery Tournament



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Wonder if they filled up Men’s open class?


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

we are looking into this might be fun


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

GoofyArcher said:


> we are looking into this might be fun


Might be?!?! I’ve been to a couple of these guys local tourneys and they’re a blast! Real challenging too! And going to be in a beautiful place! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHTiger (Feb 25, 2015)

It was a great shoot and I know everyone in our group had a blast. When will the scores be posted?


----------

